# Siemens Bausteine



## nourdine (25 September 2008)

Hallo Zusamen, 
mein frage ist, wie ich eine geschützt baustein von siemens aufmachen kann ???


----------



## HaDi (25 September 2008)

Wozu das denn ? Hast du einen Fehler gefunden oder willst du ihn anderweitig optimieren ?
Die zu empfehlenden Suchbegriffe lauten "know-how-Schutz" bzw. "know-how-protect".

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## OHGN (25 September 2008)

Getestet und für gut befunden:
http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=24431&postcount=18


----------



## johnij (25 September 2008)

nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo Zusamen,
> mein frage ist, wie ich eine geschützt baustein von siemens aufmachen kann ???


 
Das Thema wurde 10^n mal diskutiert unter  know how schutz...
Das waren einige vorschläge: Hexeditor.......
Das ist aber illegaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## vierlagig (25 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Das ist aber illegaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal



welche gesetze legst du dieser aussage zu grunde?

wenn im vertrag nicht eindeutig drinnen steht, dass geschützte bausteine geliefert werden und diese nicht geöffnet werden dürfen seh ich die illegalität an der sache nicht.


----------



## Ralle (25 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> welche gesetze legst du dieser aussage zu grunde?
> 
> wenn im vertrag nicht eindeutig drinnen steht, dass geschützte bausteine geliefert werden und diese nicht geöffnet werden dürfen seh ich die illegalität an der sache nicht.



Er bezieht sich mit Sicherheit auf die neuen Gesetze zum Kopierschutz von Datenträgern. Da ist das Umgehen von Kopiersperren illegal.

Seien sie auch noch so primitiv, wie der "Know-How-Schutz". *ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (25 September 2008)

will ja nicht kopieren, nur besser machen


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> will ja nicht kopieren, nur besser machen


 
... dafür braucht man sie sich aber nicht anzusehen ... das verwirrt einen dann nur unnötig ...


----------



## Maxl (25 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> will ja nicht kopieren, nur besser machen


naja, besser nicht unbedingt, aber zumindest dass sie auch die Funktion entsprechend ihrer Doku erfüllen (z.B. ältere Versionen von Siemens FB55 "IP_Config" welche man erst Multiinstanz-tauglich machen musste)


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 September 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Getestet und für gut befunden:
> http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=24431&postcount=18



das kann man auch über ms access lösen (das steht auch wo im forum) 

datei: "\projektpfad\ombstx\offline\0000000?\SUBBLK.DBF"

als dbIV!! öffnen, und in der Spalte "Protect" oder so, ebenfalls von 3 auf 0 ändern!

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ruud (26 September 2008)

*Oder noch einfager*

Ein kleines program fur know how protect


----------

